# Plowing driveway with 07 Chev. Suburban 2500



## SDAMJK (Feb 8, 2011)

Can I mount a (Boss) stright standard duty plow on a 2007 Chevy Suburban 2500 (3/4) ton truck. I will only plow my driveway and drop the plow at home.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes, and it will hold the weight fine. I'd go with a 7'6" to save on cash, weight, and wear and tear. It would hold an 8' fine too.


----------



## loudcav (Jan 24, 2011)

Schnabel Plowin;1234185 said:


> Yes, and it will hold the weight fine. I'd go with a 7'6" to save on cash, weight, and wear and tear. It would hold an 8' fine too.


I think hes more worried about how the blade will hold up


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

it will be fine for the plow and truck.


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

what size driveway and any curves and is this an extended cab or 8' bed? When I got my new Fisher 8' HD for my 2002 Durmax with the extended cab and a 8' bed, the 8' was recomended by the installer because a 7' 6" would run over snow in curves before it could plow it. I also got some Timbren spring assists to help with the front end weight, diesels add allot of front end weight.


----------



## Dakota Dave (Mar 3, 2010)

A suburban is the same lenght as a standard cab long bed. He dosen't need to worry about the diesel weight penalty chevy hasn't put a diesel in a suburban in a long time. since your planning on leaveing the plow at home I just throw acouple sand bags in the far back and plow away.


----------

